# glass thickness



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

I know this has been asked a thousand times but I can't seem to locate it now. How high can you go with 1/4" tempered glass?


----------



## joescaper1 (Feb 14, 2013)

http://saltaquarium.about.com/od/planas ... ulator.htm


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Well 1/4 inch glass is made to millimeters, so it's not a full 1/4 inch. Tempered is stronger than float glass but it is also stiffer. If water pressure bends it too much it will shatter. I would not trust tables to have the right figures on the difference between regular and tempered glass. I have a British aquarium book with those tables. I'll bring it to the next Akron meeting if reminded.


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

When is the next Akron meeting? I'll have to see if I can make it.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

It's October 2, (Thursday) The speaker is Mark Denaro on planted aquariums. http://gaas-fish.net/default.asp


----------

